# 4x8 layout need help.



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm new to trains and going to go with HO on a 4x8 table. I have seen on YouTube guys have a sheet of paper that covers the whole track and has a outline were to put track and buildings. The buildings I want to do myself however not sure what layout I want for track.so question is we're can I buy this pre fab paper.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Have you considered using a computer program and just designing your own layout? SCARM is a good program and free. I believe it lets you print out an actual size printout but I didn't use that feature. Instead I drew all the center lines on my plywood by taking the measurements from the program and marking the points on the plywood.


Mark


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks that's a good idea. My problem is one I'm new to trains and not sure what will work and what won't. I'm more about building stuff than actually trains so I know a single track. Although I don't want the effect of a "toy train" so the simple oval is out. I'm going all out I have already purchased some code 100 flex track not sure the brand I need to find that out next time I go to lhs.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Code 100 flex track is a good choice. I like Peco myself. There are a lot example layouts out there to give you ideas. Just google search HO layouts. Here is a site you can read to avoid some problems you may not think of.

http://www.cke1st.com/m_train5.htm

Spending extra time in the research and design phase can save you a lot time in the end. At this point don't only think of the shape of the layout but also things like power (DC or DCC), manual turn outs or electric ones, what type of scenery or industry do you want to do, consider the room it will take up on the table. It's easy to go crazy with the track and try to put as much on as you can. I went through 7 or 8 revisions on the computer before drawing any lines on the plywood and even then I'm wishing I made some different choices. No undo button when it comes to the real thing


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks! I have been stocking this site for a few weeks. Dcc for sure and scenery well I live in the beautiful ozark mountains so I'm going after that. Houses will also be modern for the most part. We have a old town square I'd like incorporate also. Once I get enough post I'd like to post a pic of my house I've been working on and have some feed back on that. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

You're welcome and good luck. I'll keep an eye out for your pics


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks I have about 20hrs in it so far. Not sure if I'm moving slow. I'm an automotive painter so I'm OCD with details.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

20 hours isn't much. I think I spent that much time building one bridge kit. I'm also OCD with details


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

A very high percentage of model railroaders are OCD with details, including me. My wife thinks I'm dingy with the amount of time I put into my layout.
Better than standing over a putt for 5 minutes!! 
Bob


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Well it's a learning curve for sure. I've only built what I have done on my house so far. I have already learned tricks and things that work for me. Is there a vinyl siding that I can buy?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are near hobby shop check two different brnds of styrene
products available, lastruct and evergreen. They have many siding
and roofing designs in all scales.
You'll also find plastic 'steel' materials such as, C, I,
L, and other beams, as well as ladders, railings and other
construction materials to help you build anything from a
gracesful bridge to an outhouse. 

Creating your own buildings is one of the enjoyable
facets of the hobby.

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I wasn't sure if someone actually made it. Being a newbi I have now found that I should have done the siding awhile back. I'm now onto building couches and counter tops. I really want my "ho house " to be identical to my 1:1. I used evergreen styrene. My "lhs" is 30min away ill have to make a trip.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

How tall should I make my table?


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

The info in the link I had sent you suggests 42 to 48 inches. I made mine about 40 or 41 but I'm only 5'9" so it seems to be a good height for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks I'm on my phone so somehow over looked the link.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I think my layout is just a bit higher as I am tall and built a poor man's helix to a staging / storage area underneath.

FWIW, My set up is REAL rough compared to others on here. I had the starter ping pong table top for a few months then built a similar sized "U" layount to take advantage of a nook in my basement. I think I am going to design a removable bridge over the open part of the "U" and redesign my upper level this winter with better flow and fewer spurs in mind as I like switching directions and having to cross back over my oath to hit and industry for some reason.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Mark think about a double track mainline. The two tracks don't have to be parallel and they will give you a lot more railroading possibilities. Do have at least one crossover so the trains can interchange with each track. Two would be much better. pete


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Starter track plans and other helpfull linsights*



Lsmith said:


> I'm new to trains and going to go with HO on a 4x8 table. I have seen on YouTube guys have a sheet of paper that covers the whole track and has a outline were to put track
> 
> and buildings. The buildings I want to do myself however not sure what layout I want for track.so question is we're can I buy this pre fab paper.


Lsmith, 
try the local hardware store, art supply house, local print shop, wrapping paper vendor
I also will suggest Atlas Model railroad company.( not for paper,( for additional helpful ideas or products)Atlas Granite Gorge& Northern @ model train forums
This company has plans for various h.o. layout configuration's from beginner to the advanced modeler. Check them out online or go to your local hobby shop. For more ideas there's magazine's, Pick a hobby shop to your to your liking And go with their suggestions Try Atlas though. Nickel plated track is the way to go now. Good luck and best wishes!
Regards,
tr1


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Figure out a comfortable height that fits you.

Your going to be working on it, figure in your reach and figure in how much your going to bend while working on it.
Make it comfortable for you.

Garbage for building.
Look at a lot of common items you throw away for using to build stuff.
Cans make good oil tanks, as do the cardboard tubes. 
Toothpicks,coffee stirrer sticks, chop sticks, Popsicle sticks all come in handy.
Old packing foam will transform into certain structures or use them on the hillside.
Bottle caps certain kinds make good vents for buildings. The clear plastic on packages make for good windows.
Straws of different diameters make for good drainpipes or loads for a flatbed, just paint them up.
Old junk trains parts make for good loads for a scrap gondola car, or a scrap yard scene.
There are more I might have missed.
There are numerous common household items you throw in the trash that will come in handy for building your RR. Start looking at all your garbage and think what can I do with these and throw them in a box for future use. Best of all they are free.

Styrene sheets will make structures, look at Michelle threads, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=822955

Get yourself an HO scale ruler for converting the sizes to make them, hers are N scale.

Take your time and have fun, if things get too stressful take a break. 
Look through all the build threads to get some ideals, there are a ton of them on the site. Look through all our different scales threads, what you see in O scale you could take the ideal and size it down to HO scale. Or in N scale just re-size it to HO scale.
Get some old Model RR magazines, lots are cheap on e bay. Even the old magazines give you a lot of info and ideals and tips.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Is it possible to post pics with a iPhone?


----------

